# Knicks vs. Nugs



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I really hope number 20 plays tonight. We need this W in the worst way, even if only to regain confidence.


----------



## whereisLJ? (Mar 1, 2004)

Houston started and so did Sweetney, who got 2 quick fouls and benched. They REALLY need to get back on track.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

Damn. Sweetney started? Was it the uber-small frontcourt of KT and Sweets?


----------



## whereisLJ? (Mar 1, 2004)

yup, steph,H20,sweetney, and the thomas' were the starters. They look horrible can cant connect on a single pass, 9 TO's in the 1st quarter, and like 14 or 15 now. (the half isnt over)


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whereisLJ?</b>!
> yup, steph,H20,sweetney, and the thomas' were the starters. They look horrible can cant connect on a single pass, 9 TO's in the 1st quarter, and like 14 or 15 now. (the half isnt over)


I am not watching the game, so I cannot exactly empathize with you. However, I am looking at the box score, and I am just flinching at the fact that Steph has seven turnovers before halftime. :uhoh:


----------



## whereisLJ? (Mar 1, 2004)

they got it down to 9 at the half. its apparent to me that they need to practice more together, especially the starting 5. i think the shuffling of the forwards/center along with allen just comming back has just made it hard for them to know what each other is trying to do out there. they arent moving the ball around at all, and the jump-shot and isolation plays are unreliable. they have rarely have transition baskets as well. they will obviously get better as they play/practice more together as a unit.

*Ends Ranting*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Knicks look bad. They better stop lollygagging because all the teams are really bunched up right now. They need to win and stop fooling around.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> The Knicks look bad. They better stop lollygagging because all the teams are really bunched up right now. They need to win and stop fooling around.


That KVH trade was terrible


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

going on the road in the west isnt easy. were gonna have a great record in march. Our schedule is ridiculously easy from now til the end


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> going on the road in the west isnt easy. were gonna have a great record in march. Our schedule is ridiculously easy from now til the end


When you're on a 6 game losing streak and you have already lost to some bad teams you can't talk about easy games.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Yeah i can. With Houston coming back we can only get better. We are good, and we lost to teams we should have beat, but so have many other good teams. The Twolves lost to philly without iverson today, so they shouldnt talk about easy games either?

just a little about the keith trade. If we lost 6 straight, and keith was still here, you people would all be saying "ISIAH SHOULDA TRADED THAT BUM!" just live with it.


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

Another bad game for the Knicks.

The team seems lost out there and they are not playing any "D" at all!!!


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

That was a hideous game. I couldn't make it past the first quarter last night. Such sloppy miserable ball movement. The announcers kept talking about the need to step up the "D", but the problems were the TO's. Too many fastbreak points for the Nuggz. Wilkens needs to have some serious practices emphasizing protecting the ball, this is not winning Basketball we are playing right now.

Going to the garden on Wednesday for the 76ers game, and if I have to sit thru a whole game as bad as that, I'm going to be very angry.:upset: 

Also, I sure hope AI gets over his whatever in time to play, he's half the reason I was going. Oh well.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

9 turnovers. That makes baby jesus cry. Wow. That was just horrible.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I think we're playing Steph too many minutes. It's been so hard on him with Houston out, he's wearing down. If it were me, I'd play him and Frank more together, maybe even putting Marbury at SG for spells. Or play Penny at the point. It would be much less taxing on Marbury's brain and body.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> I think we're playing Steph too many minutes. It's been so hard on him with Houston out, he's wearing down. If it were me, I'd play him and Frank more together, maybe even putting Marbury at SG for spells. Or play Penny at the point. It would be much less taxing on Marbury's brain and body.


I agree. We need to start trusting Frank a little more. He put some good games together, so we can reward him with minutes. Right now he is just suffering from Isiah's huge mistake, if he doesn't make the playoffs, expect him to get canned or at least have the reigns tightened.



Either way I can't stand the site of that ball being errantly passed around, bouncing and slipping around from one end of the court to another taking our playoff hopes with it.




Also relegate H20 to a spot up shooter roll. He looks horribly imobile.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> That KVH trade was terrible


I've been saying that since I first heard about it.


----------

